# Terrible walk



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This morning i had the worst walk ever with Obi . It seems that he has decided that now he is a big boy (having turned one year) and that he doesn't need an owner any more!  From the moment I left him off the lead I knew he wasn't listening to me. He zoomed off to the other side of the open common land after another dog and refused to come back, even when I whistled. It took me an age to catch up with him and just as I was about to get hold of his collar he did it again! He ignored all calls, whistles and treats. Wouldn't even turn his head to look at me! When I finally caught up with him again he went on the lead...we then had the most frustrating walk as he pulled and pulled. About 15mins later when there were less dogs about I tried him off lead again. I saw a dog in the very far distance so i recalled him to put him back on the lead. Zoom, off he went again! Finally got him back, gave up and went home  His meds have dropped again in the last few days so is the "real" Obi coming through now. If so I have some major training to get back to!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh not fun! teenage brain going on? maybe switch up the treat for something really tasty? or maybe give him a few days to normalize from the drop in meds....he may feel a little out of wack.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dear, poor you Clare! 

I don’t have any advice unfortunately but I hope someone can help out.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear Clare, sorry to hear that. If it is any consolation I am having the same issues with Daisy and have had to go back to the long line when out. Walks are tedious as I am just practising recall the whole way round. I know it will get better and we just need to get through it but just having her spayed and having restricted walks isn't going to help either! 

I would not let him off if I was you and if you have a long lead go back to using it and practice recall as much as possible! 

It is just a phase.....that is what I keep telling myself anyway! 
xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no sorry to hear you had bit of a testing walk with Obi this morning. Do you take treats out with you? I've always got some in my pockets and give Bertie one every so often when he comes back to me. Having said that sometimes he'll still have a 'deaf' moment and I'll have to go get him the little tinker!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Helen and I can sympathise Clare - Ruby 'cops a deaf un' when she feels like it and no amount of treats will make her return unless she feels like it. So we have had to return to the random calling her back, holding collar when she eventually returns and treating - it does work but she's still a pain sometimes - especially if we think walkies is over and she doesn't!

Everybody said 'back to basics' and it's true...

Ian


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Clare... Obi you are a naughty boy giving mummy such a hard time!!
I hope this is not my destiny with Betty as she is fast approaching the
year old mark. At the moment when we walk in the woods etc she will not 
let me out of her sight - it makes walking a real joy and it would be a nightmare
trying to catch her (not called the pocket rocket for nothing!!)..perhaps this is one phase she won't go through.....who am I kidding
I hope you are able to get Mr Obi under control without too much effort!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The little monkey, Im sure its a phase or fingers crossed his meds. You did nt try screaming and dropping to the floor then that someone says works... if you do video it for us all lol (sorry). If you've woods to walk in then they cant generally see dogs that far away if you walked in this type of environment for a while it could help. Good luck me dear x x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear Clare, poor you! I think Obi is just making up for his lack of naughtiness in puppyhood while he was ill. Back to basics for the liitle guy, although Weller done this once or twice too and then found out someone had been walking their bitch in season around the local park, so there may be other reasons for it.
( I must say though that is what prompted me into 'the chop' )
Glad to see Obi is feeling so good though!!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

My mum took Archie out for a 2 hour walk this morning and returned saying his recall was really bad today. So after nursery we all went down to the local park for a walk, armed with left over sausage bits from last nights dinner cut up as special treats thinking I could work on his recall but no....he didn't listen to a word I said. He was dreadful. This carried on for over an hour and I was at the end of my tether in the end. He's just turned 7 months so hoping this is not a sign of things to come?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Obi needs a walk with Honey & Picnic  

They are both pushing me at the moment in different way ... xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel for you Clare, we've all had bad walking experiences (Well not Colin, yet )

I'll bring some really tasty beef jerky sausage tomorrow, see if that helps. I'm sure its only a phase, a one off walk where Obi had a bee in his bonnet.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm brand new here, as of 10 minutes ago. My question is, have you tried running the other way? If he turns round and sees you running after him, he's the leader and in control of the situation and you the pack are following, whereas if he looks round and you're heading the other way he might think twice and start to follow. It's always worked with my other two dogs in the early days...it might be worth trying? Other than that I'd say go back to basics, long lead etc. Good luck!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support  Either this is a growing up phase or he really his enjoying being on much lower meds and is very, very excited. It was like having a different dog today - he really didn't want to know me!  Perhaps I've got used to a calmer more medicated Obi...perhaps I don't know my real dog  

I ALWAYS take treats and today was cooked chicken breast (one of his favs) but he was just on one and off! I would have loved to try the running the other way trick (er...Karen, perhaps not the throwing myself on the floor one, it was muddy lol ) but he wasn't he looking at me to see. He was just off and too far away. 

We were walking on open common land which is not our usual walk but we've been there enough times before so I'm flummoxed  I'll be interested to see how he behaves with the other cockapoos tomorrow. If he does what he did today again I'll definitely fish out the long line again . 

Don't you just love 'em even when they are being naughty :ilmc:


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

sounds just like my roscoe some day's he comes when called other times he has his deaf ears on. you feel so shown up when you are in company of people who have well behaved dogs.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh dear! Sorry to hear Obi has turned into a dark version of our Beau  She takes off and will not come back but I have started to whistle train that the trainer suggested doing on Sarah and Shirley's Cockapoo Owners Website. Beau isn't food orientated so doesn't matter what treat I use but the lady said to start using the whistle indoors for the first week and then a safe enclosed space until you can then use the whistle everywhere! We did it indoors and although Beau is a pain if called even in the house she did come from wherever she was when she heard the sound and we have progressed to the garden where she is now coming (most of the time) when she hears it. Not brave enough to try somewhere busy until she comes more times than not in a safe place! I have the perfect teenage daughter who has never given me any trouble since the day she was born so I think Beau is making up for it  Good luck with future training


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

My husband was walking across the park with Eddie the other day when he just turned around and ran out of the park, across the car park and back to the local high street where they had left me [I wasnt there anymore I was in a shop].It was as though the dog had got this thought into his head that he wanted mummy and he was oblivious to my hubbies shouts, he had to chase him to the high street shouting his name,where luckily a young woman had seen what was happening and picked Eddie up to give him a cuddle.A few people offered advice as to how he could prevent Eddie running away again [hubbies not keen on being given advice]I'm glad it wasnt me that had to run after him.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Your story sounded like it could of been about me and Buddy.
Since losing his bits(neutured just over 2 weeks ago) his recall has been awful and like Obi nothing at all will grab his attention when he spots another dog.

Normally if he cant see me (i like to play hide and seek) he will run back to find me ,but its as if he's a different dog.

I do the running in different direction this does work (but not if a dogs around)

It's nice to know im not the only one having these issues lol.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd say he has improved a little and I've been varying where we go a lot more to keep him on his toes but he's still very focussed on running after other dogs and people, except he has now taken a dislike to men as well!  Today he ran back to the car after spotting a man walking in the opposite direction to us. I actually knew the man from our puppy training classes and he hid behind a tree so Obi would come back!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha how strange???
Im taking Buddy to see his pal Dudley the cockapoo today hopefully he will be tired out after and we can have a carmer day today.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don' know if this will help, but if Millie is not doing well on recall I try one of two things. Favourite choice is to hide behind a tree so she loses sight of me. Eventually she comes to find me (only useful if there is a tree to hand).

Or if she's looked at me, but refuses to come back to me, I jog in the opposite direction. She loves to play chase.

Then there's more, so its no longer two things  sorry,.

If she's heading off in the wrong direction and I'm worried  I use distant control. Either shout No or WaiT. These two really need to be practised in good situations first.

Finally, bribery, showing the treat first  Going to collect her and if all else fails - pray ray:

They sure can be a worry.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I think a naughty poo walk needs arranging .... as Honey has been a bit hit & miss with her recall this past couple of weeks, perfect walk and recall one day and terrible the next grrrrr, Honey has no excuse, however Picnic is pushing the boundaries due to her age but still recall is fairly good.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh I think a naughty poo walk needs arranging .... as Honey has been a bit hit & miss with her recall this past couple of weeks, perfect walk and recall one day and terrible the next grrrrr, Honey has no excuse, however Picnic is pushing the boundaries due to her age but still recall is fairly good.


Lol, how are you going to word it. Only naught Poo's permitted, a walk near open water, wide open spaces, unsavoury findings on the ground. Test your Poo, see if they can walk the assault course of numerous distractions...:fencing: :decision: :deadhorse: :devil: :turtle: :bunny3: 

Then we can award prizes from the naughtiest up to the goodiest :first::second::third:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lol, how are you going to word it. Only naught Poo's permitted, a walk near open water, wide open spaces, unsavoury findings on the ground. Test your Poo, see if they can walk the assault course of numerous distractions...:fencing: :decision: :deadhorse: :devil: :turtle: :bunny3:
> 
> Then we can award prizes from the naughtiest up to the goodiest :first::second::third:


At least with a Naughty Poo walk we are sure to all come home with a medal lol ... 

I can't wait to meet Millie  I know I will love her to bits ....


----------



## Arrem (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi to everyone, my first post on this board and this subject matter is so very close to my heart right now.
This is exactly the same problem we are currently experiencing with Alfie. He is 5 months old and we suspect he is beginning to exert his masculinity.
I dont have any solutions at this stage so will be watching this thread for developments.


----------

